# New M5 aint all that!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Well with the specs on my New M5 order due to be confirmed later this week, i thought it best to drive one for a few hours to decide if a wanted to proceed with speccing it up.

All i can say is that it really did not float my boat in the slightest. Car looked & to a degree drove like any other 5 series & apart from the slightly more aggresive bodykit, M badging & quad exit exhaust it still looked reppy. Now i know the same can be said about my RS6, not looking that different to any A6, but with the flared arches it just stands out as different enough, plus i don't overly like the 5 series image etc.

The drive was some fun & that sport button is very cool, changing the dynamics & punching out the extra 107bhp, but it's more a gadget & the grin after getting out of the M5 was not a match for the grin when i drive the beast. The M5 was rapid, but not as aggressive, grunty or quick as mine & it did not feel as sporty IMHO. Mine is fairly heavily modded though, so as a stock like for like, i'd probably have opted to move over to the M5, but as mine is now pretty bespoke & all done to my requirements, their's no match.

Bottom line is that i'm defo going to sell my slot pre-specification as i've now no intention of entertaining the M5 & i should get more pennies by allowing the purchaser to spec themselves. Got 2 bids so far, one from the actual dealer & one from a punter who was told a 12 month wait for an M5 as i arrived back from my test drive.

I'm now going to look at the CLS AMG as a possible replacement for the Beast, but if that does not do it for me, then i'll be sticking with the RS6 for at least another 2 years.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I'm now going to look at the CLS AMG as a possible replacement for the Beast, but if that does not do it for me, then i'll be sticking with the RS6 for at least another 2 years.


Looked good in black on Top Gear last night but not in silver although I saw a silver in the metal and thought it looked OK. :?

Seemed to have plenty of grunt.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

As I said on another thread, I see a black one every day, and every day I stare at it. Great looking motor.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think that the AMG looks a lot better than the M5 as well.

And if Jeremy liked it so much, it must be a fantastic car to drive.


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Well with the specs on my New M5 order due to be confirmed later this week, i thought it best to drive one for a few hours to decide if a wanted to proceed with speccing it up.
> 
> All i can say is that it really did not float my boat in the slightest. Car looked & to a degree drove like any other 5 series & apart from the slightly more aggresive bodykit, M badging & quad exit exhaust it still looked reppy. Now i know the same can be said about my RS6, not looking that different to any A6, but with the flared arches it just stands out as different enough, plus i don't overly like the 5 series image etc.
> 
> ...


If i was lucky enough to own your Sportec RS6 i'd stick with it untill the new RS6 is released.

You just did the Sportec conversion, IMHO it would be a waste to get rid of it so soon !


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I think that the AMG looks a lot better than the M5 as well.
> 
> And if Jeremy liked it so much, it must be a fantastic car to drive.


I saw a metalic one a few months back, and that looked realy nice.
Just a block away was a non AMG version, and that didn't look as good as the AMG one ... :?


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I have seen a couple of these and I think they are ugly - and to be honest it will still have the mercedes 'fat and middle class' image...


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Paul

Have you seen this one ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 73435&rd=1


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> Paul
> 
> Have you seen this one ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 73435&rd=1


Paul is going to be making some money now.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm (hopefully) getting a go in the new M5 next week...

...now I'm not looking forward to it

H


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Nice report Paul.

Just seen tiff drive the M5 on 5th Gear - looks like a hugely entertaining car 8) All you fwd and quattro owners - you just can't do that sort of thing, can you ? :wink: - if only the new M5 was styled more to my liking. The old one they had (W reg) looks very tempting if you consider the price.

Whats a Merc CLS - got any pics?

Re your car and the mods - know what you mean about reaching a stage in the mod process and wanting to stick with it .... I've been considering a 6.0 VXR Monaro - wouldn't mind 400 bhp and the drive by wire throttle, but I'm at that power level with my Monaro, and can't justify changing it for the other changes they made on the 6.0 alone. Gonna stick with my one for the time being.

Of the 3 decent cars I've had over the last 3 years - even though the Boxster had the best handling/relative performance - Monaro is by far my favourite (most fun) TT second and Boxster last I'm afraid.

Oh, and didn't Vicky look great on 5th gear


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Supprised!

How does the V10 engine sound and feel?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Supprised!
> 
> How does the V10 engine sound and feel?


Like all OEM engines & zorsts, it sounds muted in standard guise. I'm sure with a decent sports zorst it would sound better, but you don't get the agressive roar that you'd expect.

In my mind, only Ferrari have a really decent engine note, but even then its much better with a sports zorst. Sure its something to do with EU noise levels & all that bullshit.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > Paul
> ...


So far the highest bid i have is 6K, so i think i'll be taking that money & running. Still got a few days left to decide, but i defo aint taking the car so highest bidder gets it. As a side, the 6K bid is from the dealer i placed the order with  :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Nice report Paul.
> 
> Just seen tiff drive the M5 on 5th Gear - looks like a hugely entertaining car 8) All you fwd and quattro owners - you just can't do that sort of thing, can you ? :wink: - if only the new M5 was styled more to my liking. The old one they had (W reg) looks very tempting if you consider the price.
> 
> ...


Know exactly what you mean. I missed 5th gear last night as i was on the piss in Edinburgh (would have been rude to bail early to watch tv :wink: ). Would like to have seen it.

Bottom line is that the new M5 is a very good, fast & capable car, but for me to exit my RS6, i would need a car that blew me away & the M5 most certainly did not. To compete with the Beast, a possible replacement is going to have to be very special & the M5 was not (too 5 series if you know what i mean). Perhaps the CLS AMG will do it for me, but if not then i'll be sticking with the beast for quite some time.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

himpe said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Well with the specs on my New M5 order due to be confirmed later this week, i thought it best to drive one for a few hours to decide if a wanted to proceed with speccing it up.
> ...


Car is now totally sporteced up, with the exception of the hybrid turbos.

Rumour has it the new RS6 is possibly due early 2007 & it will have a 600bhp lambo engine, but a new S6 is possible sooner (mid 2006) with a slightly de-tuned Lambo V10 & that would have around 450-500bhp. Also a new S8 on the cards for late 2006, again with a 500+bhp Lambo unit.


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > gcp said:
> ...


Now that is plain silly [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

If they are offering 6K then i'm sure they will ask a much higher premium themselfs.

I'd put it on ebay


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> All i can say is that it really did not float my boat in the slightest. Car looked & to a degree drove like any other 5 series & apart from the slightly more aggresive bodykit, M badging & quad exit exhaust it still looked reppy. Now i know the same can be said about my RS6, not looking that different to any A6, but with the flared arches it just stands out as different enough, plus i don't overly like the 5 series image etc.


Surely you knew this before you placed your deposit?????

I don't understand whether you are serious about wanting to change the 'beast' or simply looking for reassurrance that it is indeed a fast car - which I have no doubt it is.

Whats wrong with it and why do you want to change it?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

You know, I really wish you'd stop calling it "the beast"...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> You know, I really wish you'd stop calling it "the beast"...


Hear Hear. i keep on thinking you are talking about your willy.  :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I really wish you'd stop calling it "the beast"...
> ...


When did he have an "enlargement" surgery?


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

Sell that merc slot paul M5 now tuned by birds as this months bmw mag, also do 21" wheels for ffs too 

NOW 544 bhp / 412lb ft 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > All i can say is that it really did not float my boat in the slightest. Car looked & to a degree drove like any other 5 series & apart from the slightly more aggresive bodykit, M badging & quad exit exhaust it still looked reppy. Now i know the same can be said about my RS6, not looking that different to any A6, but with the flared arches it just stands out as different enough, plus i don't overly like the 5 series image etc.
> ...


Never spotted this response.

In no way do i need any reassurance as to the RS6's performance capabilities, as i know exactly how quick it is, but i can't ignore the fact that more modern machinery will be launched onto the market & some of those marques i will no doubt find interesting. I had no way of knowing how the M5 would perform, handle or drive before i placed my deposit, as the car was not even launched when my order was placed. I'd always stated to the selling BMW dealer, that i'd only spec the car once i'd had a test drive & it was the test drive that made me decide the car was not all that. The extra Â£5K also came in quite handy 

The decision to drop the M5 & sell my slot, was both financial & heart felt, as although the M5's performance is fairly immpresive, the overall car is not. The CLS55 AMG is a far more desirable car both visually & internally & the performance only slightly behind the M5 (Auto Express agreed that the Merc is the better car, but the M5 won due to its Â£20K lower price.

The final decision to keep the RS6 & not replace with anything for at least 12 months, was taken a couple of weeks ago, although the fact its now off the road having an entire new gearbox fitted may change this decision again, but assuming all is well i'll be sticking with the RS6 for at least another 12months.


----------

